# Hey It's me again.



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

I hope I am not wearing out my welcome. I thought I would share a story that is a happy one that happened last spring. There was a black cat that kept hanging around in a big fat Albert tree in our backyard we feed the birds. We noticed it was eating bird seed. So I went to the tree and sat down and started talking to it. She hissed about a half an hour but I wouldn't give up. She finally came out and then I put food down for her. And gradually worked on getting use to me. Within a few weeks she was sitting in my lap. I had to put her in the garage at night because an orange cat kept coming and bothering her. To this day I wish I could help the orange cat as well he was meowing like he wanted something to eat. I. Had my hands full with the other cat and I couldn't worry about to cats. I never saw that cat after that day. 

Anyway on to finish my story. After about a week of taking care of her. I finally put a ad in the paper and flyers around at local businesses about that I had found her.

On the very last day that add ran a lady called and said that she thinks we have her cat. She asked my dad if she had a little white marking on her chest and she did. The cat had been on its own for about a month her owner had been worried sick about her. Anyway she came to see the cat and said I hope it is you hogie. The cat immediately let her pick her up and hung around her neck like a necklace. Like mommy take me home!!! Sorry about the lengthy post this story had to be told. Oh I almost forgot the cat had backed out of her collar and got away from her that is how she lost her. The End


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

What a happy ending  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes it was.?


----------

